# Advice on buying secondhand Pilote Galaxy please



## JandKs1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi
We are new to motorhoming but have had caravans for years. Have spent a long time ruminating and looking and have found a Pilote Galaxy 240 that appears to be just what we are looking for. It is 12 years old, done 34K miles. Does £24K sound a reasonable price?
Is there anything in particular we should be looking for?
Look forward to your thoughts!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it a private sale or at a dealer?? Not too familiar with that model but I would suggest you do a Google search to see what others have sold for. At the end of the day are you prepared to pay that money for it??

At that age I would INSIST on a damp check report, you COULD be buying a lot of grief (but of course thats looking on the down side)

Does it look like its been well cared for? or is it looking "tired" (like a lot I have seen lately, even on dealers forecourts)

Your money your decision but if you have a look at 
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/f...roup---st-leonards/pilote-galaxy-240/00056704

Thats the same age and 2K cheaper before you start to haggle!!!

I bought my last MH from this company and I cannot fault their aftersales service. Thats why they keep winning awards, they are good !!

It looks very similar to a Hymer 544 that I once owned, just be wary of the AVAILABLE payload. On the Hymer there was sod all available on the rear axle before you put anything in it (inc water!!)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The price might need negotiating a little.
Vehicle service history is fairly important and the rest of the MH is the same as any caravan.

Pilote example.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Beat you to it Ted (same ad!!)


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

found 2 Pilote Galaxy 240 with higher mileage in Germany.
they are both at about 21K€uro. just to give you an idea
that negotiation might be successfull 

regards
Jan


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I found a 2000 Pilote Galaxy 75 it may help

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2000-Pilo...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item2eb78e2241


----------



## JandKs1 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick replies, especially the link to the vehicle at St Leonards - useful reference, and the stuff about payload. We will go and have another look.


----------



## JandKs1 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Had a look*

We have had a look at the vehicle at Webbs. Had some nasty looking cracks in the panels around three of the windows. Decided against that one.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi JandKs1, you are right to be selective on the particular vehicle you buy but your initial choice of a 240 is a good one, if the layout suits you (as it does us) you'll go a long way to find a van that betters it in quality of build and equipment, much better than the overrated by many Hymer.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here`s the link to those 240`s in Germany, I forgot
to mention that in my post , sorry

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...makeModelVariant1.modelDescription=galaxy 240

one advert is double


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well, the 240 is a superb layout, and build quality is excellent. we've had our '99 model for 7 years, we've not found a layout to beat it. Our has done 64k miles, and has the 2.5td engine. A bit underpowered by today's standards, but she'll cruise along at 70+ all day (60-65 is a more reasonable / economical speed) The price may be a bit high? 

If you get the bodywork seals checked out - especially the join from the front sloping bit to the main roof, and make sure it hasn't stood around too long, you should have a great motorhome - if it's a bit cheaper! If they are going at that price, I moght consider putting our Stella2 up for sale! :roll:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Hi JandKs1, you are right to be selective on the particular vehicle you buy but your initial choice of a 240 is a good one, if the layout suits you (as it does us) you'll go a long way to find a van that betters it in quality of build and equipment, much better than the overrated by many Hymer.


Afraid I have got to disagree with you there. My Pilote Galaxy suffered from serious bodywork problems because steel staples had been used to secure some covering on the inside body panels, these were in contact with the outer alloy panels and obviously there was a reaction. The outer panels looked like the van had measles.

Whilst Pilote acknowledged the problem which was affecting a whole lot of their production they said the UK vehicles would have to wait for rectification until they had sorted out the French ones.

Had 2 Hymers since, not one problem on either of them.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Our first van was a Pilote Galaxy 240 on an 02 plate. Loved the layout etc. but forced the dealer into buying it back from us for a full refund after a couple of months when it became obvious that there were serious problems with the front roof seam and a couple of other things.

If anyone is thinking about buying an 02 pilote galaxy 240 PM me first to check if it is our old van - it might save you a lot of trouble!

Chris


----------



## JandKs1 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks again*

Thanks again, as I said earlier, really helpful.
Cheers


----------



## JandKs1 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Mileage and price*

Thanks for all the advice.
How does the mileage affect the price ? Presumably a lower mileage will be a bit higher in price ?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

as far as I´m concerned , I consider an annual mileage of up to 10000 mls to be "normal" . less miles raise the price.
a MH looses up to 20% of value for the first year , thereafter somewhat 5-8 % per year. those figures are estimates and may differ.

Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, between 6000 & 10000 miles a tear would be "normal" use, full-timing or long term touring would increase this, so the wear & tear on the "caravan" bits would be higher thus reducing the price (but most MH mileage would not be excessive compared with a commercial van). A very low mileage could mean the "caravan" bits are not used so much, but could point to long periods of storage and possible problems associated with not having the engine & other mechanical stuff running very often.


----------



## JandKs1 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Price too high*

Thanks everyone for your help. Spoke to dealer today and could get no more than £500 off price so back to the drawing board for the time being.


----------

